# Pissed him off I guess!



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Just got nailed by @churchpunk been wanting to try these Boondocks for awhile just haven't got any. Well not now...also these little 101s I love some of theirs and I am like you tho churchpunk some of his stuff doesn't do it for me. We shall see...great selection and much appreciated! This group of guys on this forum rock!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice hit. Enjoy!


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Great bomb!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

As they say....better to be p'd off than p'd on. Have had a few of those cigars....rest em up at least 6 months and 3 fingers of booze and you have a nice party.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Holy cow Chalker! Slap in the face of a giant for sure!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Nice work! That's a fantastic hit!

Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Holy cow Chalker! Slap in the face of a giant for sure!


You guys should be learning by now. I don't hit as often as some of you guys. But when I do, I pack one hell of a punch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice hit Bro


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

That's excellent @churchpunk - I love it when Jerod gets slapped around !


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice hit chalker

sent from Mario's wineador.. it's chilly in here.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nicely done @churchpunk!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

It took all I had not to smoke one of those Boondocks last night!


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Wow, now that's a solid strike to the Solar Plexus! Nice going @churchpunk


----------



## tliotis (Mar 22, 2017)

Great bomb! Enjoy botl!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

@churchpunk okay those little room 101 are ass! atlas my palate so so.....I do appreciate them so I can try them out and further my knowledge so please don't think I'm complaining....but I guess our palates are close to the same....with that beeing said anyone want a couple rockets to try? again bud thanks, my philosophy is if you aint trying new sticks your stuck! thanks to church I got to try some newbies!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

but all the other sticks are on point bud!!!!! just like you said!


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> @churchpunk okay those little room 101 are ass! atlas my palate so so.....I do appreciate them so I can try them out and further my knowledge so please don't think I'm complaining....but I guess our palates are close to the same....with that beeing said anyone want a couple rockets to try? again bud thanks, my philosophy is if you aint trying new sticks your stuck! thanks to church I got to try some newbies!


Hmm those rockets do look tasty. What you want for the rockets? =)


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> @churchpunk okay those little room 101 are ass! atlas my palate so so.....I do appreciate them so I can try them out and further my knowledge so please don't think I'm complaining....but I guess our palates are close to the same....with that beeing said anyone want a couple rockets to try? again bud thanks, my philosophy is if you aint trying new sticks your stuck! thanks to church I got to try some newbies!


You don't like the room 101....

The one I've had was phenomenal, I'll buy your rockets...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

done, I'll send a rocket package your way soon!.....Hope they are in your wheel house bud


Matfam1 said:


> You don't like the room 101....
> 
> The one I've had was phenomenal, I'll buy your rockets...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

So far the only cigars I’ve smoked that I didn’t like, are backwoods and swishers, swishers are by far the worst though... I even enjoy Gurkhas, from time to time.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

Matfam1 said:


> So far the only cigars I've smoked that I didn't like, are backwoods and swishers, swishers are by far the worst though... I even enjoy Gurkhas, from time to time.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Dude, I can't believe you actually smoked some backwood and swishers. Were you curious or was it just because?


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

BigPuffer said:


> Dude, I can't believe you actually smoked some backwood and swishers. Were you curious or was it just because?


I was.... well, I didn't know any better 9 months ago. Cigars are cigars right, lol. Let's call it a learning curve.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

Matfam1 said:


> I was.... well, I didn't know any better 9 months ago. Cigars are cigars right, lol. Let's call it a learning curve.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If it makes you feel any better, I smoked a few of those acid gas station cigarillos when I started. Even as a fresh noob, I had to give away a bunch of them to my friend for blunts because they tasted like green sweaty butt crack on steroids covered in deodorant.

Also, aren't you the one with now what would be considered a life time supply of dark sharks or an I thinking of somebody else?


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

BigPuffer said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I smoked a few of those acid gas station cigarillos when I started. Even as a fresh noob, I had to give away a bunch of them to my friend for blunts because they tasted like green sweaty butt crack on steroids covered in deodorant.
> 
> Also, aren't you the one with now what would be considered a life time supply of dark sharks or an I thinking of somebody else?


No dark sharks here...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> @churchpunk okay those little room 101 are ass! atlas my palate so so.....I do appreciate them so I can try them out and further my knowledge so please don't think I'm complaining....but I guess our palates are close to the same....with that beeing said anyone want a couple rockets to try? again bud thanks, my philosophy is if you aint trying new sticks your stuck! thanks to church I got to try some newbies!


Hahaha Room 101 usually makes great cigars! I wonder how the hell they screwed those ones up so bad. Glad to know our palettes are similar, it'll help me bomb you in the future!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro (Feb 26, 2018)

what room 101 was it? I have never liked the paybacks...the johnny tobacconaut and chief cool arrow are pretty tasty


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> @churchpunk okay those little room 101 are ass! atlas my palate so so.....I do appreciate them so I can try them out and further my knowledge so please don't think I'm complaining....but I guess our palates are close to the same....with that beeing said anyone want a couple rockets to try? again bud thanks, my philosophy is if you aint trying new sticks your stuck! thanks to church I got to try some newbies!


They have nice flavors but they are fairly mild, and that's going off the lancero. Figure others sizes would be even milder. You like the hard stuff, so I'm not surprised they aren't your cup of tea.



Madderduro said:


> what room 101 was it? I have never liked the paybacks...the johnny tobacconaut and chief cool arrow are pretty tasty


Looks like Master Collection 2 in 4x48.


----------

